# Anyone not do a sperm count after vasectomy?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hubby is way past the amount of times as far as expelling the live sperm. However, we misplaced the cups and have not had his sperm checked. Everything went fabulous as far as the procedure went as we know of, but now we are out of condoms.

I'm allergic to latex and I don't know if it's worth the risk or not? We used latex free condoms for the last 8 years and quite frankly I'm tired of them. Nothing feels better then the real thing.

Are there a lot of men who skip the sample afterwards? Am I playing with fire?

Anyone not get tested after their vasectomy?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband never went back to get tested. Been 5 years now and no accidents. And I get pregnant EASY.

I think I looked it up and the failure rate on vasectomies is so low that I didn't stress it. He didn't want to go back and I didn't push it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i had one 21 years ago, i never went back nor did we wait the time after the procedure we were supposed to for having sex the first time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We never did it. It's been 3 years and no surprises. 

We were having sex 3 days after surgery and used condoms for a couple months.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got it done a few weeks ago and have every intention of following up in 3 months. Wife will simply stay on the pill a bit longer.

I see no reason to roll the dice. None whatsoever. Don't be a moron unless you like gambling. It can take 15 or more ejaculations before the seminal vesicle and related plumbing are clean. (you know... 3-4 days... . )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I lost a bit of money on last night basketball game, and the vas. payed off

Never when back!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Hubby is way past the amount of times as far as expelling the live sperm. However, we misplaced the cups and have not had his sperm checked. Everything went fabulous as far as the procedure went as we know of, but now we are out of condoms.
> 
> I'm allergic to latex and I don't know if it's worth the risk or not? We used latex free condoms for the last 8 years and quite frankly I'm tired of them. Nothing feels better then the real thing.
> 
> ...


You are most definitely playing with fire. The vas deferens (the cords that are snipped) are 12 inches long each, going from the testes into the abdomen before reaching the prostate gland. They are cut fairly close to the testes.

All sperm past the vasectomy site can fertilize an egg. The vas must be cleared out to be sterile. It is not uncommon for men to have sperm 16 weeks after surgery. There is a risk of recanalization (reconnection of the vas) which is most common in the period shortly after surgery.

I most definitely had my sample checked. Some doctors want to see two clear samples before declaring sterility, in fact.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been 3 boxes of condoms used.

I'm pretty sure he was snipped. Hubby saw smoke in the air and told the doc he was on fire.lol. They cauterized him.

Good, I'm always worried. We've been using the pull out method since we ran out of condoms. I guess we'd be good to go.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to have another baby, but physically can't with 2 herniated discs in my neck.

Alight Dean, you've got me convinced. I'll look for the cups and send the sample in this Sat. That means I must give up a day/night of lovin' that day. That's not easy either since my drive is so high.lol

My neighbor is in his early 50's and just had a planned baby 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My H never went back either. It has been almost 3yrs and we haven't used any birth control. Then again, everyone is different.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I just don't see why you'd take the chance... Seriously, it's not that difficult to do, gives you piece of mind, already paid for...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'd go have the count done - then you have no worries. 

Not to be a naysayer ... but my cousin did not go back to have his count done and it was like maybe 4 - 5 years later ... she got pregnant.

I think it's one of those "better to be safe than sorry" things. 

Best wishes.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

stritle said:


> i sure did
> 
> it was fun, wifey came in the little room with me. :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


Oh, that's another thing. He wants me to help. How does he expect me to not want to have full blown love session trying to do this. Hahahaha....

What do you mean? I can't use oral to extract the sample? How else am I going to get it in there? I'm sure they don't want lube in there too from a hj.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My H got a V near the end of 2009, he hasn't been back to get tested. My period is like clockwork each month.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

I had it done a few years ago. I do kind of regret having it done even though I know I'd rather not have any more children, part of me does. Not enough to get reversed but such is life I guess.

For the OP, you can use non-latex condoms. The poly condoms work very well. I also couldn't use them due to allergies.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

phantomfan said:


> I had it done a few years ago. I do kind of regret having it done even though I know I'd rather not have any more children, part of me does. Not enough to get reversed but such is life I guess.
> 
> For the OP, you can use non-latex condoms. The poly condoms work very well. I also couldn't use them due to allergies.


We felt the same way, so rather than getting a vasectomy or condoms we left it up to controlled chance.

My wife used to be like clock work with her periods, so we used temperature readings and had sex at the times of the cycle where we were less likely to get pregnant. It's not 100% accurate, but that was the point. If it was meant to be, it was meant to be. So far, since we started timing our sec after the 4th, we've stayed at 4 (youngest is 6 now). Now with my wife in early menopause, looks like I avoided the painful snip.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Using fertility awareness and pull-out method you can have a very successful form of birth control - people are very anti-withdrawl, but seriously, if there is no sperm (if you are using pull-out method properly, ie good control and no going back in again after ejaculating) and there is no egg (ie long enough before ovulation) then conception is impossible.

But why go to all that trouble if he's already had the V? Why take a chance his V was either not effective or hasn't purged all the active sperm, just go get the test it is all too easy. Even if you can't find the cups just call up the clinic/lab/doctor's office and ask for another.


----------



## Laureen (Apr 3, 2012)

Just go get a couple more cups!! My husband did two sperm counts afterwards. It has been 12 years now, no more babies! BUT one of my friends had a vasectomy and got his wife pregnant 2 years later! Yes, it IS his. Believe me, he checked. And she is no longer his wife because he checked!! And I don't blame her one bit!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah get it tested for sure, get peace of mind since there's medical issues (spine) with your getting pregnant again.

Lon you're right though, my wife is super fertile (first two pregnancies happened after a total of maybe 5 sexual encounters or so) and it worked out well for us. Not that we are Catholic or against birth control, but we took a short class from a local Catholic church on learning how to time sex to minimize pregnancy (as well as using her body temperatures to determine peak fertility). Frankly I don't like condoms much I find them a bit of a mood killer, and they reduce pleasure for me considerably.

On a side note, my wife still takes those temperature readings and her gyno has used them to help diagnose and track what stage of menopause she's in. Just as a minor aside.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

*This thread has me wondering...should you re-check regularly?*

I was snipped 3 years ago (and yes, there is smoke involved!). Went back for the followup and sperm count was zero. But I wonder if it's something you should recheck say, every 5 years or so?

Hmmm.... :scratchhead:


----------



## buffalo689 (Feb 11, 2012)

We checked my "sample" ourselves with a microscope. It was fun!!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Laureen said:


> Yes, it IS his. Believe me, he checked. And she is no longer his wife because he checked!! And I don't blame her one bit!


Unless there's a better reason than "he checked" sorry that's no grounds for divorce. Why shouldn't he have nagging doubts, he did get the surgery. A woman almost always knows who the father is, a man can never be 100% sure w/o a test.

I have no doubts that my wife has been faithful, but if I had surgery to kill my fertility and she got pregnant years later... sorry I'd have questions too. IMO better to have those doubts removed for his own peace of mind.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Had my V in December, and then was checked last month. Still found some of the little guys, so I need to get checked again. My wife is surprised based on our activity. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

buffalo689 said:


> We checked my "sample" ourselves with a microscope. It was fun!!


Seriously?:smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

DTO said:


> You are most definitely playing with fire. The vas deferens (the cords that are snipped) are 12 inches long each, going from the testes into the abdomen before reaching the prostate gland. They are cut fairly close to the testes.
> 
> All sperm past the vasectomy site can fertilize an egg. The vas must be cleared out to be sterile. It is not uncommon for men to have sperm 16 weeks after surgery. There is a risk of recanalization (reconnection of the vas) which is most common in the period shortly after surgery.
> 
> I most definitely had my sample checked. Some doctors want to see two clear samples before declaring sterility, in fact.


:iagree::iagree: The main reason for vasectomy failure is non compliance with the follow up instructions. Vasectomy Info | PVSA Post Vasectomy Test Semen Analysis

We are not taking that risk. The first test is next week and hopefully my husband is all clear. If not, I will keep taking these yucky pills which leave me bloated.

Although the rhythm method and withdrawal can be effective (We used the pull out method for a few months.) statistically, these methods have *much higher *failure rates than the Pill, condoms and Depo. That is why traditional Catholic families are often large.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My niece babysits for a couple who were surprised by a post-vasectomy pregnancy. He never went back for the testing after the procedure, and the result was a beautiful set of twins.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Rowan said:


> My niece babysits for a couple who were surprised by a post-vasectomy pregnancy. He never went back for the testing after the procedure, and the result was a beautiful set of twins.


My friend's husband didn't and their lovely daughter is named Emily. Why risk it after all that effort? They obviously check for a reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Skip it. I mean, what's the worst that could happen?

Oh wait...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! IF I got pregnant now, I'd want to know who the father was too! :rofl:

It would be a total :wtf: moment.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: This thread has me wondering...should you re-check regularly?*



BeachGuy said:


> I was snipped 3 years ago (and yes, there is smoke involved!). Went back for the followup and sperm count was zero. But I wonder if it's something you should recheck say, every 5 years or so?
> 
> Hmmm.... :scratchhead:


I've heard that the indicence of recanalization (vasectomy failure after the all-clear has been given) is 0.05%.

Recanalization of the vas deferens


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Laureen said:


> Just go get a couple more cups!! My husband did two sperm counts afterwards. It has been 12 years now, no more babies! BUT one of my friends had a vasectomy and got his wife pregnant 2 years later! Yes, it IS his. Believe me, he checked. And she is no longer his wife because he checked!! And I don't blame her one bit!


I absolutely blame her. The rate of late vasecomy failure has been quoted at 0.05% (1 in 2,000).The odds are overwhelmingly that he is not the father.

OTOH, the guy was not smart about it. He could have had the test done confidentially (without using insurance, results sent elsewhere). Or, he could have had himself tested and then the child if he was still sterile (which apparently he was not).


----------



## buffalo689 (Feb 11, 2012)

phantomfan..honest!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We bought a couple more boxes of condoms. *sigh*

I can't take any chances.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

My brother-in-law didn't do his sperm count. They have another daughter now (She's 26) ... That was enough to convince me to have the sperm count done after mine.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I can't use oral to extract the sample?


Why not? You don't want to take a mouthful and spit, you need to time it and aim for the cup.



I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How else am I going to get it in there? I'm sure they don't want lube in there too from a hj.


How do you think a guy is going to do it on his own?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Had mine Thursday and definitely will get the counts checked. 1 month for the first one and the second at 6 weeks. And the procedure was nothing.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Why not? You don't want to take a mouthful and spit, you need to time it and aim for the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think a guy is going to do it on his own?


I honestly thought the men masturbated on their own for the sample.

I do know that is not true, but it would be awfully difficult to get a complete sterile sample. I originally thought they needed a sample that was only semen and nothing else like line or saliva.

I have no problems helping.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I honestly thought the men masturbated on their own for the sample.


Yep, my point was that if he uses lube to choke the chicken himself or you give him a HJ, the effect is the same.


----------

